# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Arias Cañete: A finales de 2013 tendremos listos todos los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas españolas

## F. Lázaro

El Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha afirmado esta mañana que a finales de 2013 todos los planes hidrológicos estarán aprobados. Con respecto al plan hidrológico del Júcar, Arias Cañete ha asegurado que lo que impidió su aprobación, en su momento, fue una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, que ha obligado a hacer un replanteamiento de los trabajos.

Estamos seguros de que el decreto de esta cuenca se podrá aprobar en el mes de diciembre, y podremos cumplir con el calendario pactado con el comisario.

Arias Cañete hacía estas declaraciones durante la visita que ha realizado, junto con el comisario de Medio Ambiente de la Unión Europea, Janez Potocnik, a la Comunidad Autónoma de Valencia, donde el comisario ha tenido la ocasión de mantener una reunión de trabajo con los responsables de todas las Confederaciones Hidrográficas españolas, para abordar la situación de la planificación hidrológica en España, que lleva mucho retraso ya que tenía que haberse terminado en el año 2009 y estamos haciendo un esfuerzo para ponerla al día, ha dicho el ministro.

Según ha desvelado Arias Cañete, el comisario ha transmitido el mensaje de acabar estos trabajos de manera urgente, aunque el comisario es consciente de las dificultades que tiene dicha planificación, sobre todo en cuencas que tienen un estrés hídrico muy importante como la del Júcar o la del Segura, o en cuencas que tienen que hacer transferencias de recursos, como la del Tajo, ha recalcado el ministro.

Por otra parte, Arias Cañete ha afirmado que las desaladoras se están poniendo en marcha y se están buscando tecnologías que abaraten el coste del agua, como la utilización de paneles solares para conseguir un rendimiento más razonable y con un coste que pueda satisfacer a los agricultores. Nosotros somos un Gobierno responsable, y si se han hecho inversiones en unas desaladoras, estarán en perfecto orden de marcha y, en función de la demanda de agua existente, estarán interconectadas.

Visita al Centro de Recuperación La Granja

En su visita a Valencia, el comisario Potocnik y el ministro Arias Cañete han visitado el centro de Recuperación de fauna La Granja, en el Saler (Parque de la Albufera) y han participado en la suelta de varias aves recuperadas. Según ha explicado el ministro, el comisario ha podido comprobar en este espacio natural el gran trabajo que se está realizando en la Comunidad Autónoma de Valencia para la recuperación de especies que en la Unión Europea tienen enormes dificultades de supervivencia.

Arias Cañete ha destacado la grandeza de este gran humedal del Mediterráneo que, con los esfuerzos del Ayuntamiento, de la Comunidad Autónoma y de la Unión Europea, permite a los ciudadanos europeos disponer de un parque natural que tiene que tener aspiraciones a convertirse en reserva de la biosfera primero, y patrimonio de la humanidad después.

Por último, Arias Cañete ha valorado de manera muy positiva la visita del comisario a España, visita que va a ser un estímulo para seguir cumplimiento las directivas comunitarias y para seguir trabajando a favor del medio ambiente en la Unión Europea. 

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/arias-c...s-cuencas-espa

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya veremos a ver si eso es verdad...

Ya deberían estar listos y de momento, nanai de la china como se suele decir...

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...de cuenca.aspx


España trabaja contrarreloj en los retrasados planes de cuenca

06/11/2012


España aprobará "en los próximos meses" los planes hidrológicos del Guadalquivir, Guadiana y del Cantábrico Oriental y Occidental, aseguraron a EFEverde fuentes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, ante la reunión hoy en Valencia del comisario de la UE Janez Potocnick con las Confederaciones Hidrográficas españolas.

*EFE.-* De las 16 demarcaciones hidrográficas españolas, solo cinco cuentan con un plan de cuenca, documentos gestores del recurso que, según la normativa europea vigente desde 2000, debían haber sido aprobados en 2009 como plazo máximo, a riesgo de sanciones que ya enfrenta España. 
El propio Potocnick, comisario de Medio Ambiente, recordó este lunes a su llegada a Madrid que la gestión de los recursos hídricos es uno de los puntos débiles medioambientales de España. 
Según Potocnick, que ofreció una rueda de prensa conjunta con el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, es de "máxima importancia" que España diseñe políticas que lleven al país a tener una mayor eficacia de su recursos hídricos. 
Fuentes del Ministerio recalcaron a EFEverde que el actual gobierno "trabaja contrarreloj" para concluir unos planes "que debería haber puesto al día el anterior Ejecutivo socialista y cuyo incumplimiento ha situado a España en la lamentable situación de ser el único país de la Unión Europea que no presentó a tiempo sus planes de cuenca". 
Pacto Nacional del Agua 
El Ministerio ratificó el compromiso de concluir en 2013 los planes hidrológicos en los que "trabaja intensamente" y adelantó que ha mantenido "varias entrevistas con los responsables de agua de la Comisión Europea" para explicar la voluntad del Ejecutivo de cumplir con la directiva comunitaria". 
"En menos de un año hemos aprobado cinco planes de cuenca y ultimamos la aprobación de varios más", aseguró la administración, tras señalar las demarcaciones Galicia-Costa, Tinto-Odiel, Guadalete-Barbate, las mediterráneas andaluzas y el Miño-Sil, como las cumplimentadas. 
Además, aseguraron las fuentes, "en los próximos meses se aprobarán los planes hidrológicos del Guadalquivir, Guadiana y las de Cantábrico Oriental y Occidental". 
"Una vez concluyan todos los procesos y se conozcan la realidad y necesidades de todas las demarcaciones, el Gobierno confía en abordar un gran Pacto Nacional del Agua que se fundamente sobre una base científica", añadió a EFEverde el Ministerio. 
Sanción de la CE 
El retraso español ha supuesto una sanción sin cuantificar de la Comisión Europea (CE), ratificada el pasado mes de octubre por el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, al que España recurrió. 
Bruselas puso en falta a España por no respetar su obligación de "adoptar y publicar" antes del 22 de diciembre de 2009 los planes hidrológicos de cuencas, con la excepción a la cuenca fluvial de Cataluña; notificar a la CE sobre los mismo planes a 22 de marzo del siguiente año, y por incumplir, aunque parcialmente, el proceso de información y consulta de los documentos. 
España cuenta con siete demarcaciones hidrográficas intracomunitarias (con sus aguas en una sola autonomía) y nueve intercomunitarias (con aguas en más de una autonomía), además de planes ejecutivos para Ceuta y Melilla. 
El objetivo de la Directiva Marco del Agua es conseguir un «buen estado» ecológico y químico de todas las aguas comunitarias para 2015, en las que se incluyen aguas interiores superficiales, las subterráneas, aguas de transición y las costeras. 
Hispagua 
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente hace público en el portal Hispagua (http://hispagua.cedex.es/) las consideraciones de ley sobre la gestión del agua, las demarcaciones y confederaciones hidrográficas y los planes hidrológicos de cuenca, según la legislación europea y la general español. 
Según definición del sistema de información sobre el agua, se entiende por demarcación hidrográfica la zona terrestre y marina compuesta por una o varias cuencas hidrográficas vecinas y las aguas de transición, subterráneas y costeras asociadas. 
Y son cuencas hidrográficas, las superficies de terreno cuya escorrentía superficial fluye en su totalidad a través de corrientes, ríos o lagos hacia el mar por una única desembocadura, delta o estuario. Como unidad de gestión, se considera indivisible. 
La elaboración del Plan Hidrológico de cuenca, su seguimiento y revisión es responsabilidad de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas, organismos por los que el Estado asume la gestión cuando una cuenca comprende varias comunidades autónomas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Luego pasará lo de siempre, el típico _modus operandi_ en este país: *rápido, tarde, y mal.*

Esos planes de cuenca a última hora y a toda prisa, ya os podréis imaginar como quedarán...

----------

